

A Bill Allowing More Foreign Workers Stirs a Tech Debate - pearkes
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/28/technology/a-bill-allowing-more-foreign-workers-stirs-a-tech-debate.html?hp

======
Futurebot
Many familiar themes are presented in the article, so not much to add there.
However, the comments from the engineer(s) about their skills not being
current do provide another useful data point about our new "autodidactism no
longer optional if you want to stay relevant" era. The time when you could
simply learn a skill/trade/get a degree and be set for life (and just focus on
the other stuff you always wanted to do, like hobbies, friends, vacations,
whatever) is long gone. Working people need to start adjusting to this new era
of hypercompetition (which will necessitate a greater focus on career in
general - in addition to the aforementioned constant learning - and that means
sacrificing time spent on other things), as distasteful as many find it.

Another article that was previously posted on that subject:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/22/business/to-stay-
relevant-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/22/business/to-stay-relevant-in-
a-career-workers-train-nonstop.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

